
ATLAS: The Pentagon's latest terminator robot (VIDEO) — RT USA - dogan
http://rt.com/usa/pentagon-darpa-atlas-robot-180/
======
DamnYuppie
I think the title is a bit misleading as the article is predominately about
the robot being used as humanitarian aid in disaster areas.

